# Finding hidden files



## Backburner (May 16, 2006)

Hi,
I am new here, this is my first post, come from the land of "down under", I have had a Mac G5 OS X 10.4.3 , for only a few months, i love the computer but still have trouble finding my way around it.

I have 4 questions, hope you can help me with the answers.

1/ I downloaded a small program called "little snitch" to check it out, I think it loaded itself into my "system preferences". I have trashed the dmg but there is still this "little snitch" icon sitting in the "Other" section of my "system prefs" . I can't find any info on how to remove something like this, won't drag and a click on it simply opens up its "click to make changes" window. Little Snitch says to use the uninstall which is supposed to be with the installation package. I retreived the dmg from the trash, but there is no uninstall option I can see. Can you help me with this one?

2/ Viewing hidden files, this supposedly can be done going to the plist files which I have done, when I click the files, I get the message they can't be opened, so I checked and found they will open with an application called "Developer" supposed to be packaged with the OS X. I cannot find this on my computer, do you have any information where I can get this from?

3/ Shift-Command-4 will take a photo of whatever I outline on the screen, I have found out how to change the default photo to whatever format I like ( I prefer PDF), my question is, is there any way to scroll the screen so a shot can be taken of something which will not fit on the screen? I do realize that I can command - to reduce the information to get more on the screen, but this is not enough sometimes. This is a great time saver if only I could make it scroll before taking the shot. Any suggestions here?

4/ I was very interested in the explanation of how to move all your itunes to a storage drive and still keep them all in their playlists. I just spent hours resorting all mine out. After the procedure was explained it was mentioned that OS X is different. Would it be possible to explain how to do this for OS X ?

I know this is a long post for a first timer ,many thanks, any information is appreciated.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, i'll try to do this in the same order you did.

1. to uninstall the unwanted app, you will need to run the installer again. it should see that the app is installed and now have a new button that's named uninstall. i have never used this app, so i can't say if thats the case. but what i have outlined is almost always the case when you can't find an uninstaller when the readme says there is one with the installer package.
2. as far as viewing hidden files, i have really never had the need to, but if you do, i found the best thing was to get an app that will hide/unhide hidden files for you. my personal choice is tinker tool. it has many functions, and best of all, its free ( i use it to put both scroll bar arrows on both ends ).
3. i really can't help much on this one. the only idea i have is if you have a window that contains all you want in the capture, and use apple's grab capture app. it can be found in the utilities folder. just tell it to capture active window and click the window that hold what you want. it would make sense if the window you select goes off the screen, then what it captures should as well. give it a try anyway.
4. as far as moving your itunes music lib, the simplest way is to goto the prefs, goto advanced, and click on the general tab. make sure that "keep itunes music folder organized" and "copy files to itunes music folder when adding to library" are both checked. now click on the button "change..." next to the field "itunes music folder location". in the diag box tell it where you want the music to be kept. now click ok buttons until you are back to the main itunes window. if it does not look like it has started to copy the files over to the new location, goto the menu "advanced>consolidate library..." and click ok. it will now copy everything to the new location. but it does not delete anything. so now goto the music folder in your user folder. open the folder itunes, and then delete the folder named itunes music. there you go, all the music is on another drive, and you still have your playlists. itunes will let the music files be anywhere, but it will always keep the playlist info in your user folder, so do not ever delete anything else in the itunes folder.
i hope that this has helped you, and feel free to come back if you ever need help again. :sayyes:


----------



## Backburner (May 16, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks very much for the info
Cheers


----------



## palmeira (Jul 4, 2005)

Sinclair is correct, as soon as you run the installer it'll tell you Little Snitch is already installed, you then will be offered an uninstall button. 

I have Little Snitch installed and find it very useful; it monitors outgoing internet connections ...


----------

